# 2 available tomorrow



## DCPrice (Feb 23, 2010)

There's 2 of us available if anyone needs help with$$ and clean-up. We have plenty gear and know the program. We can travel to Galveston Freeport or Sargent.

Thanks,

Darren


----------

